# Time of Spawn



## AndroDoug

Even though I have fished for bass for years, I am unsure about one thing... Exactly when do the bass spawn? Or more precisely, what water temps? I never have really paid attention, and since I have been on these forums over the last year (GFO and OGF), I have started to analyze little details like this. And I have to use my "depththerm" I got for xmas!

I know the males go up to the shallows maybe a week (?) before the females to fan a nest, then the females come up and do their thing. Is there a certain temp that triggers the males to come up? I saw a nest or 2 with no male on it at Congress on Monday, and maybe a nest or 2 at LaDue on Sat (water was too stained). The temps at LaDue were 56-58. When do the fellas really start coming up in big numbers? And at what temp do the females join in?

I know they are about to kick into high gear soon. Late April/early May is when I have noticed in years past, that they are in full spawn. But this year most of the days over the past few weeks have been an average of 2-4 degrees colder than normal. This year so far is unseasonable cool, (except for that really nice warm spell a week ago or so! ), so I assume this might set the spawn back a week or so.

Can someone set me straight on these things? Cuz its time guys!


----------



## Mr. Creosote

When water temps hit 65-70 degrees the bass will be actively spawning, although photoperiod, length of daylight, also plays a part. Apparently as the days get longer the spawn is triggered when the temps are right. Otherwise, it would seem that the bass would spawn again as the temps cooled back down to the 65-70 degree range as the photoperiod shortened in the late summer/early fall if temps were the only determining factor. Apparently lengthening daylight is more important than the actual amount of daylight as southern bass spawn much earlier than northern bass even though the photoperiod is shorter when southern bass spawn than it is when northern bass spawn. Activity begins, such as staging and a general migration to spawning areas, around 60 degrees. In Ohio it's pretty much over with by the end of May.


----------



## JohnBoat

I've seen some beds in a few ponds and a small lake I fish, and tonight I saw a few males actively guarding the nests...the spawn must be on here in northeast ohio


----------



## ben_fishin

Do a google search for bass spawn there is a ton of good reading on the net.
Bass in small shallow lakes of course will spawn earlier than those in large reservoirs. I personally hate fishing the spawn, I don't have the patience to see a bass and spend a half an hour trying to get him to bite.


----------



## AndroDoug

Ben fishin...have you ever tried a lizard in that situation? Those will usually work first time. I think it has something to do with the legs and tail, and that combo means "predator" and the male bass will strike it, even if not hungry. All in the name of protecting the eggs. It is genetically programmed to do that.


----------



## oufisherman

Here in southern Ohio around Athens, the bass seem to be close to spawning. I know of one pond where both males and females are up shallow around beds. In another pond I fish, the bass are up shallow, but haven't seen any on beds. Alot of bass I've caught do have eggs and seem ready to spawn. I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow morning.
I'll second AndroDoug on the lizards. THis time of year, nothing beats a lizard in shallow water as a search bait or if you see the bass shallow. Friend of mine had never used a lizard before and I gave him some to use on some bass he has seen on bed. The first 5 out of 6 casts resulted in 5 smaller males being caught. He also lost a few bigger ones also. He was geniunally shocked on how good they worked!


----------



## katfish

Wherever you fish for bass you can use this timing  

Bass will spawn when Dogwoods bloom. The same temperature and conditions that cause Dogwood trees to bloom will cause bass to produce baby bass.

AndroDoug

The reason the lizard works so well is because salamanders (spring lizards) are notorious fish egg eaters. The protective instict of bass is to kill and remove the salamander/lizard from the nest area.


----------



## Mr. Creosote

I've heard Hibdon senior say the same about lillacs.


----------

